# White tail deer



## Rstrick2 (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome. Beautiful light.


----------



## Jeffbridge (Mar 28, 2014)

That is beautiful! Excellent Shot!!!


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 1, 2014)

2 years ago at my pond.


----------

